# Cheyenne 635L 2000 - wet footwell - how to cure?



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, our Cheyenne has a very wet footwell next to the rear door. Is this down to the seal around the door? Has anyone else expirenced this? and if so, how did you over come the problem? The fit of the door is not brilliant, using the additional catches holds the door better onto the seal, but it still seems to wet the carpet.... ( I have even put carpet tape on the outside around the door seal through this winter) ... any advice would be greatly received,
cheers,
joe


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Could well be the door didn't fit correctly from new, often they are a poor fit.

As it is a 2000 model perhaps seals could be replaced but get a dealer to check the door has been fitted properly.


----------

